# gas flowing out of carb while tecumseh 5hp is running??? Help!



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

I just bought a Manco 2 seater go kart. It has a 5 hp sideshaft tecumseh engine. The engine starts on the first or second pull, but when you put gas in the tank, it just runs out the side of the carb slowly. Also when it is running, it runs out of the carb. So it can pretty much just idle and not that smoothly at that. Any help will be most appreciated. Ask any questions if there is any thing else you would like to know. Thanks.


Justin


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

could be a bad gasket and/or float is either stuck or filled with gas.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Agree with bsman, but also check the fuel inlet elbow where the fuel line attaches. The plastic nipple sometimes cracks and leaks there.


----------



## Hooper (Nov 11, 2006)

I had a similar problem on a Tecuseh I was working on. I took the carb apart and realized that the float (donut style) had a pin sized hole in it. I bought a $25 carb rebuild kit and solved the problem. It sounds like you're having float problems. Hope this helps.


----------



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

ok I took the bowl off of the carb and pulled the float and needle assembly out and it was all gummed up. I thoroughly cleaned the carb with carb cleaner and cleaned off the float, got it all put back together, pull started it , with a little starting fluid in the carb and it fired up, but i broke the pull string with that last pull, and the switch was off so it didnt stay running, my bad. So now i cannot do anything with it until i replace that pull string. HOw difficult is it as far as what all has to come off the motor in order to change that pull string? thanks for any more help.


Justin


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Depending on your specific model engine, the starter may come off from the blower housing with just 2 screws, or you may have to remove the blower housing from the engine to get to it. In either case it is not that difficult to do.


----------

